# The shakes



## Lou1982 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi everyone.  My 3 year old was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes 2 months ago.  She has been doing well, and her blood sugars are mostly in range, but I have noticed for the last few weeks that she is a little shakey.  I first noticed it in the morning when she wakes up, even though her blood sugar is usually around 5.7 when she wakes, and I check her twice through the night to make sure she has no hypos. I have also noticed her being a little shakey during the day too.  When this happens, she is usually low, but there are occasions when she's not, like now she is 5.9 and a little shakey.  Is this normal?  Thanks.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi Lou, it's possible that her levels have dropped quickly and this may have produced the symptoms - you don't necessarily need to actually be low sometimes to get the symptoms, something like a quick fall from 10 to 5 will do it. What action do you normally take if she's not low? Do you test again after a short while to see what direction she is heading in? Is there any relationship to what/when she has eaten, or if she has been particularly active beforehand (obviously not for the waking ones!) What does her skin feel like, is she hot and perspiring?


----------



## grovesy (Nov 22, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Lou1982 (Nov 23, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hi Lou, it's possible that her levels have dropped quickly and this may have produced the symptoms - you don't necessarily need to actually be low sometimes to get the symptoms, something like a quick fall from 10 to 5 will do it. What action do you normally take if she's not low? Do you test again after a short while to see what direction she is heading in? Is there any relationship to what/when she has eaten, or if she has been particularly active beforehand (obviously not for the waking ones!) What does her skin feel like, is she hot and perspiring?


Thanks for that.  Her skin is normal, and she is still full of energy and running around as usual.  I haven't noticed any connections to particular foods, she is very fussy so doesn't eat a big variety of foods.  last night when I noticed her shaking I gave her a 15g snack, which she was due to get.  Every time I've noticed it, it's always been when she is due to eat, or during the night/waking up. I will start noting it in her diary and see if I can notice any patterns.  We are seeing the diabetes Dr on Monday so will mention it to her too.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 23, 2016)

Lou1982 said:


> Thanks for that.  Her skin is normal, and she is still full of energy and running around as usual.  I haven't noticed any connections to particular foods, she is very fussy so doesn't eat a big variety of foods.  last night when I noticed her shaking I gave her a 15g snack, which she was due to get.  Every time I've noticed it, it's always been when she is due to eat, or during the night/waking up. I will start noting it in her diary and see if I can notice any patterns.  We are seeing the diabetes Dr on Monday so will mention it to her too.


It's possible that what she is experiencing are 'false hypos'. Presumably her levels will have been pretty high prior to diagnosis and then have taken a while to bring under control. With a 3 year old, I can imagine that to be especially difficult! A false hypo is when your brain realises that your levels are significantly lower than you have been accustomed to, so it sends out the panic signals that are observed as hypo symptoms. This would correspond with the times she is 'shaking', when she is likely to be experiencing her lowest levels. As time goes on and you (hopefully!) manage to get steadier levels, the symptoms will only appear at lower levels. Just a possibility you might like to discuss with the doctor when you see her


----------



## Lou1982 (Nov 23, 2016)

Northerner said:


> It's possible that what she is experiencing are 'false hypos'. Presumably her levels will have been pretty high prior to diagnosis and then have taken a while to bring under control. With a 3 year old, I can imagine that to be especially difficult! A false hypo is when your brain realises that your levels are significantly lower than you have been accustomed to, so it sends out the panic signals that are observed as hypo symptoms. This would correspond with the times she is 'shaking', when she is likely to be experiencing her lowest levels. As time goes on and you (hopefully!) manage to get steadier levels, the symptoms will only appear at lower levels. Just a possibility you might like to discuss with the doctor when you see her


That's great, thank you very much for the info! That does make sense, hopefully that's what is causing it


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi Lou
Keeping a record of BG, foods and insulin can be very useful to identify any patterns.  I kept manual records for ages and this helped me to learn a lot about the foods I was eating and the impact on my BG.  I that there are apps available for this as well.


----------

